# ...  Paperboy with his Schwinn pic ...



## Rollo (Mar 5, 2017)

... Just ran across this pic today ...


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 6, 2017)

Cool pic. Most paper boys used a Schwinn near me back in the day. My friend went through 2 other brands quickly before he bought a Typhoon. I had a few others before I could afford my Varsity. Their warranty spoke for itself


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2017)

Bet he doesnt ride it.That seat looks way too high.lol


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 8, 2017)

yeah,looks like carrys everything and pushes the bike. no wonder it looks new


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Just ran across this pic today ...View attachment 431881



Cool! Great photo! I was told recently that The Chicago Tribune gave away one Schwinn a month for a least year with the Chicago Tribune Special headbadge to the best paperboy for that month. Barry


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Their warranty *spoke* for itself



...he said spoke......


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 9, 2017)

yeaaahhh!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 9, 2017)

I see his cell phone sticking out of his pocket.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 12, 2017)

vincev said:


> Bet he doesnt ride it.That seat looks way too high.lol




Unless you are 6'3" tall!


----------

